
Digg Reader Rollout - turoczy
http://blog.digg.com/post/53894365994/digg-reader-rollout
======
clarkm
Well, I'm getting "There was a problem submitting your email."

It would be nice to know if that's just code for "no more signups" or if the
problem is actually with _my_ email.

~~~
bitsoda
It's being wonky on my end, as well. I had participated in their surveys
months ago, which should have afforded me access by now, but still no email. I
also signed up manually, and still nothing. I guess there are kinks in the
invite system, no biggie, I'll give it a day.

------
fourstar
Would love to hear from anyone using this what their thoughts are. Pity that
they didn't post any screenshots up.

~~~
ababab
Here's a screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/beNrvCU.png](http://i.imgur.com/beNrvCU.png)

My initial thoughts are that it's dead-simple (not what I had expected) with
minimal functionality. The only feature I requested in my survey was to add a
Mark All As Read -> Older Than A Day option.

I'm not too fond of the excessive whitespace in the reading pane. It could
just be my browser.

~~~
paulyg
I'm looking forward to trying this because it's a simple UI (maybe I drank the
cool aid). I tried Newsblur but found the UI way too busy and some of the
functionality confusing.

------
buddylw
I've only been registered for about 15 min, but so far it's good. It's very
basic with a decent layout, but it's really fast. That might just be because
no one is on yet, but the UI seems faster than reader.

I also agree that less whitespace would be nice.

------
Semaphor
Is it just me or is the article text too far to the right? Had it with every
feed I tried.

On the plus side, lightning fast (especially the import).

~~~
myoung
hi! yeah, we are going to move the content more to the left instead of
centered. glad to hear it's fast for you!

------
myoung
hey guys - Mike Young from Digg here. thanks for the comments. would love hear
everyone's feedback if you give it a try. i agree on the whitespace too -
something we are updating now. lots of fixes+features coming. we're rolling it
out today but if you'd like an invite link, please drop me an email...which is
my username at digg. thanks!

------
NickSmith
Considering that this is Digg Reader's first public outing, it is very, very
good. This can only bode well. Well done guys!

~~~
myoung
thanks Nick - really appreciate that! still a lot of fixes/features to add..

~~~
NickSmith
One thing I have noticed is that the boldface on unread articles appears to be
off.

For example, one of my subscriptions is Hacker News
([http://news.ycombinator.com/rss](http://news.ycombinator.com/rss)). If I
'mark all as read' then the unread count goes to 0 and all articles titles
appear in plain text, as expected. 10 minutes later the unread count is now 4.
Click on that subscription and there is now maybe a dozen or more titles in
bold text - and not just the top dozen (the most recent) but randomly spread
out.

------
ape4
Anyone want to replace Google's SMS search feature -- that they cancelled. (I
don't use it).

